# 1/20th jeep kit



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

I'm trying to track down a kit I did as a kid. It was a jeep. 

What I remember about it is:
1/20th scale. I'm sure of this because it was bigger than my other kits and 1/20th scale stuck in my mind as being different. 
It was a civilian jeep and molded in a light green.

What I think about the kit.
since it was bought at a local hobby shop/department store 25 or so years ago it was probably a AMT/Revell/Lindberg/Monogram kit.
I'm currently leaning towards Lindberg from recent searches on Ebay showing other automotive kits in 1/20.

Does anyone know about this kit or have found it recently?
Did it exist at all or is my memory completely failing?


----------



## compucrap (Dec 16, 2000)

Hey,

theres a few possibilities. Nichimo made one in a drab green, as did ashomia but it looks like it was just a repackage of the nichimo kit. And it looks like monogram made a 1/20th 

Either of those look familiar?
josh


----------



## aric (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks 

yeah I'm almost positive its the monogram kit.


----------



## spencer1984 (Nov 3, 2005)

Monogram also released their kit in "Renegade" trim with the optional hard top. I just recently got one at a yard sale.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Didn't Tamiya do a Jeep?? I think it was the Grand Charokee


----------



## superduty455 (Jun 21, 2000)

ham1963 said:


> Didn't Tamiya do a Jeep?? I think it was the Grand Charokee


Yes, and a Wrangler, but both of them were 1/24.
Chris


----------



## GForceSS (Feb 2, 2009)

Here is another old Jeep kit I built several of as a kid. This is a CJ-5 or M-38A1version pictured. MPC also did a great Ford MB jeep in 1/25 with a 90mm recoiless rifle on the back which I still have. These were all really nice kits!


----------

